# Buy Wine Online



## Steve_M (Feb 2, 2016)

What online site have most of you used if any on purchasing wine online?
Anyone ever use Vivino?

Steve


----------



## bkisel (Feb 2, 2016)

IGNORE... Thought the question was about buying kits online. 


[I've only used Label Peelers (they are a wmt sponsor) and that was only once which happened to be a few weeks ago. I believe shipping costs can be a big deal when using mail order as opposed to going a LHBS. When I lived in CT I dealt exclusively with a LHBS that was about a half hour drive from my house.]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 2, 2016)

WTSO. 

And a long, long time ago, I belonged to a Wine.com "big bold reds" club.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2016)

Love K&L Wine as they are clos(er) to me. Have also used wine.com on occasion especially when they have free shipping. Usually a little better prices with K&L. Have also used several smaller wine shops in WA and OR for some hard to find stuff from the PNW area. Good service from all places I have used to date.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 2, 2016)

Was recently introduced to https://www.wtso.com . Have not yet bought, but have seen some outstanding deals


----------



## Steve_M (Feb 2, 2016)

Just signed up on WTSO

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Feb 3, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> Was recently introduced to https://www.wtso.com . Have not yet bought, but have seen some outstanding deals


 

I tried them a couple of times. Not a big fan. The quality of the wines was questionable and far below what I was expecting. Perhaps I am just spoiled. 

I just signed up for www.nakedwines.com. There was a waiting list and I have just recently got my first mixed case of wine. They have a neat concept of purchasing wine direct from the winemaker (I hope that it is not some sort of scam). We opened our first bottle (a petit sahra) last weekend, and I was moderately happy with the quality. Will post my opinion of the rest of the wines once I taste them...


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 3, 2016)

My kids signed me up for the naked wines thing a few years ago. The wines are okay, but I found them to be just a bit more than I thought they should have been and inconsistent. One bottle was good, next not so much. Not corked or anything like that, but just not as good


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 3, 2016)

I have bought a number of wines from WTSO. I liked the fact that I could get exposed to a variety of wines I would not normally seek out, for a modest cost. I have been moderately happy (not ecstatic) with them. Some burly Napa red blends, some more minerally Bordeaux, some random higher-end wines from Spain that I would never have otherwise encountered. 




JohnT said:


> We opened our first bottle (a *petit sahra*) last weekend,



I bet it was very dry!!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2016)

*Lot18*

Have not purchased from these guys but am on their mailing list. They seem to have "real" wines that you have actually seen in the wine shops and bins at an actual discount.

https://www.lot18.com/product/7599/all-out-romantic-dinner-wine-trio


----------



## Steve_M (Feb 3, 2016)

If you see a wine listed on say WTSO or naked wine etc. if it one you are not familiar with where would you go to research it further or simply purchase said wine? I guess I am looking at it more of price comparison as well as quality of wine. 

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 3, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> If you see a wine listed on say WTSO or naked wine etc. if it one you are not familiar with where would you go to research it further or simply purchase said wine? I guess I am looking at it more of price comparison as well as quality of wine.
> 
> Steve



I use the Googler


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2016)

http://www.wine-searcher.com/

or Cellar Tracker. You can look and see if anyone has purchased any bottles and read their reviews and personal scores.

and of course.....

Winespectator.com


----------



## Steve_M (Feb 3, 2016)

Perfect. Thanks for the input now I search!

Steve


----------



## tmmii (Feb 4, 2016)

I've bought plenty from wine anthology.com biggest issue for most was shopping to my office and explaining to my boss why I needed a 21 and up signature on it and why I wasn't sharing!!


----------

